# Incra T-rule very nice indeed



## Timbo

I have this also and agree it is a handy rule, I find myself reaching for it often.


----------



## Karson

I've had the 12" one and someone stacked some magazines on top of it and the rule portion is bent. But it was great as long as it was intact.


----------



## davidroberts

thanks for the review. i agree, these are great measuring tools. i've got just about each type incra sells. these little beauties greatly increased my accuracy. when i first started out ww'ing, i thought an 8th or at most a 32nd was good enough. i found out quickly a 64th does matter. it is the difference between building furniture with warts, and building furniture you will be proud of. once used, you'll never go back.


----------



## cabinetmaster

I'm going to have one one of these days….........thanks for the review.


----------



## douglas2cats

I've got the 6" & 12" but by far the one I use the most often is a small 3" that Hartville Tool carries. I use the heck out of that thing.


----------



## DavidBethune

Sounds cool. I'll have to try and find one up here in Canada..


----------



## OttawaP

LV sells them. http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=58877&cat=1,43513,58883


----------



## gbvinc

I use the little 3" version for box making all the time. Really useful.


----------



## sIKE

I have had one for a couple years now. I put it in my apron pocket and bent the rule a bit. Other than it being a lot more fragile than a standard steel rule I love it.


----------



## JohnGray

FYI - Rockler has the 3". 
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2091


----------



## Radish

Have used the 12˝ for years, and love mine. They aren't as sturdy as a combo square, but for layout they are indispensable.


----------



## DaveInMontana

I got a 12" for my birthday about a month ago and also find it very handy, especially after I adjust my glasses!


----------



## GaryK

I have the protractor version and it works great.

They also have a decimal rather than fractional version. No one seems to carry them though.
I hate fractions, hate fractions, hate fractions.

You can probably tell I don't care too much for fractions, huh?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Fractions gary? As a science teacher for 30 years I got used to teaching and working with fractions as no science is in the standard units. To the point where I could think in them so they became more natural. The standard (fractions) system of measurement is the most archaic system ever devised. But, I know that system too and everything around me is in it. So, like the rest of the country, I succumb. Oh, well.


----------



## MattV

I have this as well and would rate it a 5. I always stay I want to get the longer version. I think mines the 6 inch.


----------



## normreid

I've got the longer one, 12" I think, and use it a lot. It is highly accurate and while it can't make up for inaccuracies I introduce elsewhere in the process, it does cut down on them!


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for your review I have one and agree


----------

